# Flooring ideas



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello all. I was wondering if anyone has any ideas on easily cleaned flooring that rabbits either won't chew on or is safe to be chewed on. Newton is unfixed (currently in the process of saving the exorbitant amount of money it costs) and as such occasionally pees outside the litterbox. I currently have no flooring due to a recent disaster and lack of funds, so I can't just let him run around on the baseboard and restricting his usually 24/7 run time is stressing us both out. 

I've had AstroTurf suggested to me, but I imagine it being much too enticing to be safe for any rabbit, let alone one as mischievous as Newton.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 17, 2016)

Can you clarify? Is bunny caged and if so, what kind of cage. Or are you referring to his exercise time? Is this in a room in your home or in an enclosed exercise pen. Not quite understanding what you mean. "Baseboard" is the wood trim that attaches to the wall near the floor. 

What area you are trying to find flooring for will determine what possible flooring options might work.


----------



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Mar 17, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> Can you clarify? Is bunny caged and if so, what kind of cage. Or are you referring to his exercise time? Is this in a room in your home or in an enclosed exercise pen. Not quite understanding what you mean. "Baseboard" is the wood trim that attaches to the wall near the floor.
> 
> What area you are trying to find flooring for will determine what possible flooring options might work.



My apologies, sometimes my brain doesn't work quite right when I'm typing. I meant to say the subflooring (particle board?). 

Newton is caged about 16 hours a day (LivingWorld brand 3x2x2) currently, as I can only allow him run time when I can make sure he isn't chewing or peeing on the subflooring. Until recently he was allowed to roam throughout the house. Currently his run is restricted to my bedroom, but as soon as he and my sister's bunny are neutered, I fully intend to expand the run to include both my bedroom and my sister's bedroom, both of which have had most or all of the superficial flooring removed due to flooding over Christmas.

My thoughts are something along the line of a tarp or plastic/heavy rubber lining that can simply be picked up, pushed out my window, rinsed and reversed, but I know Newton will chew the hell out of anything like that.

**** rabbit doesn't touch cords but he's a terror to plastic and rubber :huh XD


----------



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Mar 19, 2016)

This is his current setup.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 19, 2016)

You could get a piece of rolled linoleum to put down temporarily. If the edge of the lino is beyond the pen walls, then bunny won't be able to get to the edges to chew it. Home improvement stores usually have some ugly but cheap rolled lino they sell by the foot. From your photo, it looks like you may only need 4 linear feet (it comes around 8-12 feet wide).


----------



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Mar 20, 2016)

Blue eyes said:


> You could get a piece of rolled linoleum to put down temporarily. If the edge of the lino is beyond the pen walls, then bunny won't be able to get to the edges to chew it. Home improvement stores usually have some ugly but cheap rolled lino they sell by the foot. From your photo, it looks like you may only need 4 linear feet (it comes around 8-12 feet wide).



I've actually already looked into that, but there are no "cheap" hardware stores around. Everything local seems to be high-end and very expensive. Cheapest I could find was $7.76/sqft for refurbished lino.


----------



## JBun (Mar 20, 2016)

If you just need a temporary solution, what about a heavy duty tarp. They work well, though if your bun is a huge chewer than it may not work out. I've also used the heavy duty clear vinyl table coverings. I just bought it by the foot at walmart.


----------



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Mar 20, 2016)

JBun said:


> If you just need a temporary solution, what about a heavy duty tarp. They work well, though if your bun is a huge chewer than it may not work out. I've also used the heavy duty clear vinyl table coverings. I just bought it by the foot at walmart.



I'm also looking for ideas for permanent flooring or something to cover the floor with to be semi-permanent. I'll look into it, but my concern is the same as yours.


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 20, 2016)

Musta-Eyolf-Pedes said:


> I've actually already looked into that, but there are no "cheap" hardware stores around. .


 
Do you have a lowe's around?

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?productId=1148449

This one is 0.49/sq ft


----------



## tweety613 (Mar 23, 2016)

We used a chair mat from BJ's (http://www.bjs.com/dimex-hard-floor-roll-n-go-chair-mat-36-x-48.product.287044?dimId=)


----------

